# Other Aquarium Forums > Fish Care, Nutrition and Water Management >  How to store excess Baby Brine Shrimps??

## vipered

Hi guys,

This sounds kinda ridiculous but I have just bought a bag of BBS today. Due to the large amount given, my fishes would not be able to eat all. So i was wondering if anyone has bought them before, and what do you do to preserve them?? If nothing works I will probably have to dump them away rather than keeping it from turning bad.
2013-11-23 18.57.39.jpg
Here's the pic.

Oh by the way, do you guys use fishnet to net out the BBS to avoid water contamination?

Thanks and hope to hear your opinions!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## stormhawk

You need a fine sieve or a brine shrimp net of the appropriate size to fish out the BBS from the water, as you will need to rinse them off before feeding. Excess BBS can be frozen in small ice cubes. You just to remove as much water as possible, and try to concentrate most of the BBS in the least possible water. You can keep them alive however, for days in a small plastic tank with fresh salt water made from a suitable marine salt mix like Red Sea Salt. Aeration is required and you can feed the BBS with Liquifry Marine or other soluble foods. Take note however, the BBS will change in size with every molt. 8 hours or so after they first hatch, they will molt into the 2nd stage or instar, and that is when they are least nutritious, so you must freeze the excess BBS early on.

----------


## vipered

Ok thanks for the info stormhawk! Looks like I already made some mistakes already for feeding as I didn't rinse them. I managed to seive some amount of BBS using fishnet and also used syringe to deposit small amounts into sand for corys. Oh well nevermind, it's my first time trying out BBS. Hope no one make the same mistake as me. Hmm is it possible to use the bag water (which stinks!) with aeration to keep for one or two more days? I do not have marine salt. Seems kinda hard for me to freeze them without having fine sieve to drain as much water.

----------


## teowxu

hey just to ask. where do you get the baby brine shrimp from? i find lesser and lesser lfs offering baby ones. most offered the adult brine shrimps instead.

----------


## seudzar

So far I only see c328 has them, but you need to go early to see if they have on sales. They are very hot, selling like hot cakes once they reach the store

----------


## vipered

True that, I got mine today from Y618. Lucky to have the one and only bag there.

----------


## stormhawk

You should only give BBS to Corydoras fry or dwarf species like hastatus etc. 

Large Corydoras get very little nutrition from the BBS, and they cannot exactly chase the BBS all over the water columns. The bag water seems to be a mix of salt water with a little bit of ketapang added. Not sure why they added the ketapang, but if you don't have space you can place the BBS into a small tank and run an airline in. Set the bubbling to a weak flow and it should be fine for the BBS. Just remember that with every molt, the BBS loses nutritional value. So at every stage you must be able to feed them with appropriate food.

----------


## JasonRipped

I feed these BBS to my guppy fries and they grow up damn fast. I always give a call to any fish shops before i pay a visit to get the pack of BBS home.. Best is to finish feeding all the BBS or what i suggest would be to just pour into your tank, without the water from the bag of course.

----------


## iceburn

Hi Vipered bro,

Can you sell me some extra brine shrimps please? I need a small amount desperately for some project.

----------


## tetrakid

> Hi Vipered bro,
> 
> Can you sell me some extra brine shrimps please? I need a small amount desperately for some project.


You have to be careful, because they may grow into big monkeys... lol...  :Smile:

----------


## iceburn

:Very Happy:  comeon.. can sell me please?

----------


## tetrakid

> comeon.. can sell me please?


I guess it's hard to find a seller. Hope the LFSs sell them.

I am also looking for a shop that sells microworm samples, but so far have not found any. Hope to find one some day so that I can start culturing them for my little fish fry, otherwise the poor things they have no food.  :Sad:

----------


## zonkkie

Can try frozen bbs sold at chai discus in Amk. All the effort to culture and sieve already done for you. Not cheap but good for lazy people like me. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

----------

